# New Browning A5



## sx2hunter (Feb 18, 2009)

Just picked up an A5 this weekend, I was able to get out with it for a day pheasant hunting and shot a few rounds through it. Does anyone have advice on anything in particular with cleaning/maintaining these? I've always owned Winchesters and I actually traded my sx3 for the A5. The first 12GA I had was my grandpas A5 that only took 2 3/4" so I would assume some things have changed from that old 60's A5 until now. Any advice would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

call browning/winchester they will give you exact cleaning instructions


----------

